# android app



## Jonah (Mar 27, 2014)

Peace and Grace,
I'm looking for android application that would have at least KJV, ESV and Matthew Henry. Anyone has any experience in regard to this? Would you recommend any specific application for core bible study?
Thanks


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Jay, 

On my Kindle Fire HD I've installed "And Bible." It has a number of translations available. I've downloaded the KJV, ESV, and ASV. As far as commentaries, I've got Calvin, JFB, Matthew Henry, John Gill, the Geneva Notes, and some other commentaries on it, along with a pretty good selection of Bible dictionaries. It has a good number of classic Puritan and Reformation books (ie, Calvin's Institutes, several John Owen titles, and a few works by Jonathan Edwards) as well as a few later works like C. Hodge's Systematic Theology. 

My favorite feature is that it will read to you. And the price was right (free)!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jonah (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks,
I actually thought about my phone, but I have just gotten a Kindle, and Kindle would be better to read. Thanks again.
Jay


----------



## Jake (Mar 27, 2014)

CadreBible is a good option for quick reference with MHCC and several translations on Android.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 27, 2014)

Jonah said:


> Thanks,
> I actually thought about my phone, but I have just gotten a Kindle, and Kindle would be better to read. Thanks again.
> Jay



You're welcome - enjoy!

Grace to you.


----------



## Edward (Mar 27, 2014)

reaganmarsh said:


> "And Bible."



Second vote here.


----------



## Logan (Mar 28, 2014)

For a free Bible app, I haven't found anythiMySword

Everything is linked so you can look up commentary related to the particular verse you're looking at, even has Calvin's Commentaries available for it.


----------

